

What is the biggest problem a programmer has? - mcartyem


======
Kelliot
Its got to be answering to a non-technical manager. I have had particular
problems in the past with the 'hands-on, always in the know' types that need
to be educated about the full issue before action is taken.

Drags out the most simple tasks.

------
debacle
Leaky abstractions - not really the most original answer, but the layers of
abstraction away from the machine code allow me to do things in hours that
would take months or more.

It's also the source of most of my bugs, most of my slowdown, and it's the
reason my C:\Windows folder is 13gb.

------
pinion247
Not knowing how to code :)

Seriously - in my experience the biggest problem a programmer can have is
having a manager that doesn't programming/programmers. The long-term effect of
that alone is crippling.

------
AznHisoka
not getting over-burned, getting enough sleep, and finding love.

------
mcartyem
Really, is this all you have?

How about not having time to write they programs they want? Or being afraid of
using the most powerful language?

------
yolesaber
Time arithmetic and off-by-one errors

